# Hello from Idaho, US!



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello, there!

My wife and I recently moved to Meridian, Idaho from Denver, Colorado. From what I've seen thus far, there are few active ratteries/mouseries here, but I intend to fix that! I am a breeder myself. I don't have an extensive amount of experience [about a years worth], but I've been caring and keeping mice for around four to five years. I've had over thirty furry little friends, and have loved each and every one. Currently I'm on the lookout for a new buck to participate in my breeding program. Anyways! If you're a breeder in the area, or someone interested in caring/keeping mice, please let me know!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! I don't suppose you travel out of state very often?


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

As a matter of fact, I do! I'm currently going to school in Ontario, Oregon. Wherabouts were you curious?


----------

